# Indexable lathe turning tools



## RogerP (22 Aug 2014)

Thinking of moving into the 21st century.

Any advice on indexable lathe turning tools? 
I see all the usual suppliers (Warco, Chronos, RDG etc.) have them but prices vary quite a lot.

Any recommendations please?


----------



## Harbo (22 Aug 2014)

For my tiny Unimat 3, I've got a set of holders and have bought tips from various suppliers at MEX shows.
I find they don't give a fine finish and have gone back to my HSS ones.

Rod


----------



## Spindle (22 Aug 2014)

Hi

I'm with Rob on this one - HSS produces a better finish and requires less power to function.

Regards Mick


----------



## jasonB (22 Aug 2014)

For thise that have a job getting a fine finish with the indexable tips try one of the tips for Non-ferrous metals such as CC*GT* rather than the general purpose CC*MT*. these are far sharper so don't tend to push the work away on a light lathe or slender part.

Did this crank in EN8 a couple of weeks ago, finish on the main shaft is straight off teh tool and was able to sneak upto the finished size to fit the ball races 0.001" off dia at a time.

As to the original question most of my holders are Glanze and the majority take the CCMT 06$$$$ type tips


----------



## Spindle (22 Aug 2014)

JasonB

Lovely work =D> =D> 

Regards Mick


----------



## RogerP (23 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all the info. and comments. Something to think about.


----------



## parvum (4 Sep 2014)

HI Jason
Do you mean CGMT 30 degree clearance?


----------



## jasonB (5 Sep 2014)

No CCGT

C = Rhombic Shape, C = 7degree Relief, G = Higher Tollerance due to ground edges, T = Single sides CSK hole

Although they are known as CCGT that really does not describe the differences very well apart from the G, you really need to look at the makers individual codes at the end of the full number after the size codes eg AK, AR, NAG-H1. These all refer to the specific geometry of the tip which is made to suit machining certain types of metal. They have a higher polished surface, sharper (ground) cutting edge and high TOP RAKE not relief.

Have a look at these and you will see the difference from the common general purpose CCMT type. They are also available in other shapes if you don't have a holder for CCMT.


http://www.cutweltools.co.uk/files/ww/TU%20D13.pdf

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue ... ning-Tools


----------



## parvum (5 Sep 2014)

Hi Jason,
Thanks for taking the trouble to correct my misconception, I am grateful for your trouble and courtesy. I have been using or abusing ccmt tips on my weedy Ml4 with varying degrees of success. I look forward to trying a tip more suited to the capabilities of the lathe or myself

best regards
Paul


----------



## shipbadger (6 Sep 2014)

Jason,

Another thank you as I've not been happy with the finish of CCMT tips either, and as I use a Perfecto which is an ML4 clone I'll also try your suggested tips.

Tony Comber


----------



## Chris123 (8 Sep 2014)

The CCGT inserts that RDGTools sell are good for pretty much everything, from aluminium to EN8 to 6/4 Titanium.


----------

